# Is this lens Ken Rockwell likes any good?



## sultan (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw this RectalPro Tele-Spooginar 800mm f/8 at some online camera store based in Brooklyn, NY. Is it good quality? I heard that Ken Rockwell recommends these lenses for use on Leicas but he says that the D3X isn't good enough to match this lens. How is the Pentax K-Mount version? Will it support proper auto-exposure on my K100D?

P.S. *wink*


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, Rectal-Pro is a quality company, but I don't think it can surpass the 18-200!


----------



## Gomes (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds legit


----------



## sultan (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone else have experience with this lens? It may not be as good as the Nikon 18-200 but it looks like a good quality lens otherwise. The 18-200 is too expensive for me. Unless someone wants to sell me their 18-200 for under $100 (I can grind the F-Mount into a K-Mount in a milling machine), I'm going for this (RectalPro Tele-Spooginar) lens. After all, its a Rectal*Pro* lens, so I'm asuming it's pro grade. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, don't worry if you get brown fringing at F1.8.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Feb 23, 2009)

Just make sure Rectal-Pro is not a subsidary of the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=008BPUdQ1XA"]*Uranus Corporation*[/ame].


----------



## sultan (Feb 23, 2009)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Just make sure Rectal-Pro is not a subsidary of the *Uranus Corporation*.


  Nope, it seems legit. Its says on RectalPro's website that they're a division of Crappercorp.

P.S. Canon shooters who think that their white lenses are so cool - check out RectalPro's line of brown lenses. They're available in soft focus and constipated focus models too.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 23, 2009)

What the heck is going on in this thread??


----------



## JIP (Feb 24, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> What the heck is going on in this thread??


 

Well if you ask me it's going down the crapper..:er:


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 24, 2009)

i cant say i'd go with that lens.. . at f8 its going to be stinking slow.. plus i have no used for a 800mm lens... as i'm not trying to peer in the windows of people on the other side of town


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 24, 2009)

Just your usual Ken Rockwell snark thread.  Of course this being the Beginners Forum, this is "fresh" and "new".

Personally, I wish some of the "n3wbs" had a 1/10th of KR's talent.  Would make for a more interesting Beg. Forum.


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2009)

this thread is confusing and disturbing

and proves my point that members without avatars should be flogged on site! 
they are clearly mad!


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> Personally, I wish some of the "n3wbs" had a 1/10th of KR's talent.  Would make for a more interesting Beg. Forum.



I am trying!!
I think I might be 1/3 of a way to 1/20 so that is nearly 1/10  I think!


----------



## sultan (Feb 24, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> Just your usual Ken Rockwell snark thread.  Of course this being the Beginners Forum, this is "fresh" and "new".
> 
> Personally, I wish some of the "n3wbs" had a 1/10th of KR's talent.  Would make for a more interesting Beg. Forum.



I'm a  Rockwell fan actually. He sometimes exaggerates things but he write useful articles. Its just that when I was reading his F5 review, I stumbled across the brands "RectalPro" and "Spooginar" and I thought they sounded hilarious. Its just borrowing Rockwell's humor. I hate it when people insult him when they take everything he says seriously. It's (KenRockwell.com) a sort of Photography + Satire site.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 24, 2009)

The only person I will let flog me is Chiller! That is the only way it will be interesting.  BTW, be sure to check out the Hemorrhoid line of lens filters. Instead of constant-aperture, check out their line of sustained-crack lenses!


----------

